
Ask HN: Linux on the go - rashkov
I&#x27;d like a setup where I can sit down and do some light coding and some general, keyboard-driven linux use. I&#x27;m thinking of a bluetooth keyboard for my phone, and then SSHing into a cloud setup. I think this could be very workable with heavy tmux&#x2F;vim&#x2F;emacs and tiling Window Manager use. I would love to hear about your folks&#x27; experience with doing similar!
======
znpy
A friend of mine does something similar.

Long story short, he uses a foldable bluetooth keyboard and his phone cover as
a stand (that folds too).

Not much really, once you a mean to get an ssh terminal you're ready to go.

But quite frankly, I find it quite a waste of money and time. Such setup is
practically unusable for anything useful.

In order to have a shell on the go I just got an used ThinkPad X200s and a
compatible battery, all for less than 75€.

------
pmontra
I did that last summer using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.4 as screen and a
Bluetooth keyboard probably made for a 10" tablet. I sshed to a Ubuntu server
and coded with vim there. I checked the result with a browser. I used the
split screen from Samsung, half browser half vim. The battery didn't last
long. A phone would have a smaller screen and I'm not sure I would recommend
working on it.

------
_devnull
I use the Termius app. Have not tested it out yet with a bluetooth keyboard on
iOS. But it has nice basic security features, programmable commandsand more.
If you are on a Apple of course.

------
atsaloli
I use Lenovo X1 Carbon ultraportable. It's lightweight and powerful. I only
wish it had longer battery life so I could stay cordless longer.

